# Finally Found Cheap Lanolin!!



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

After all my woes in trying to find some that's affordable an pure, I hit jackpot at the HFS! I got a 5 oz jar 100% pure nothing added Lanolin for only $7.50! I was looking at some 8oz at one website that wanted to charge almost $20 for shipping







. SO I'm happy and can now lanolize the wool to my hearts content


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

What's HFS???

Can't you buy Lansinoh at Shoppers?? It's about $11 for a bitty tube but at least you don't have to pay shipping. Not that you need it now...


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

What is HFS?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

You can also ask at your pharmacy for medical grade lanolin. I got it at the Wal-Mart pharmacy for $2.xx for 2 oz.

I think the OP means Health Food Store.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Carla~ I found some at my HFS cheap too! I didn't buy it b/c I still have Lansinoh left, but once I run out of that, I am all over the deal at the HFS!

Good score!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bwylde_
*After all my woes in trying to find some that's affordable an pure, I hit jackpot at the HFS! I got a 5 oz jar 100% pure nothing added Lanolin for only $7.50! I was looking at some 8oz at one website that wanted to charge almost $20 for shipping







. SO I'm happy and can now lanolize the wool to my hearts content







*
Carla,

You can also get pure lanolin in a 2 oz tube at your pharmacy (though not all may have them, from a discussion we had about this topic from a couple of weeks ago); I pay a bit more than $2 for this, or about $1/oz. So the HFS lanolin is much more expensive.

Karla


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

The really small tubes are $4-5 here and what I have was about $8 for a 1.3 oz tube of Pure Lan (I double checked it to make sure it was that small. The stores are starting to carry Lansinoh here now, which is a lot cheaper. I saw it yesterday at Zellers for $10 for the 2oz tube), that's why I'm so pleased to find it at this price. NOt to mention most anywhere I have found to order is US$$, which signifigantly increases the price for me.

I asked around for lanolin, but got treated like I had two heads (I had another thread on this). What they showed me was $5 for a 2 oz tube full of chemicals, mineral oil and fragrance, so I got DH to bring it back (edited to add I had already bought it when I noticed the ingredient list)

And yes, HFS is health food store.


----------

